# What kind of salmonoid is this!?



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

I took this from the Ausable today, Not sure if its a atlantic plant or a coho? and it did not look like any of chinooks i landed either.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Pink


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Cool catch.


----------



## steelhead1001 (May 21, 2012)

Yep female pink salmon...males will have a hump on top of their backs.
How many kangs did u land? Are there a lot there?


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Alot Ov dem Kangs Upindare! Landed 2


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sure looks like a pink to me.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Yep, female pink in pretty rough shape.:lol:


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ralph Smith said:


> Yep, female pink in pretty rough shape.:lol:


i had it on a stringer with a male king he shook her jaw right off...smoking her this weekend


----------

